# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Elvis´Beach Bar

## Peter NJ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEZokEThtMs

----------


## LindaP

Peter, I always thought it was Elvis' idea for the beach bar? We were there years ago, when the bar was a little boat in the sand...and we only saw him, not Brett. Anyway.....I like Elvis, he is a good guy, and has smart business sense.

----------


## amyb

One happy dude. He did good !

----------

